# k3b (growisofs) + update = problem DVD+R (Kubuntu & Gentoo)

## lyhana8

Hi, 

After updating my kubuntu 2month ago, i got problem bruning DVD+R, i have already scheduled to migrate on gentoo.

I think that will solve my problem... but after my gentoo install 1 month ago, i get the same problem :

I can't burn DVD+R but i can burn CD-RW.

I have  the following error on k3b :

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.0

KDE Version: 3.5.6

QT Version:  3.3.8

Kernel:      2.6.20-gentoo-r3

Devices

-----------------------

MATSHITA UJ-845D D100 (/dev/hdb, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, Restricted Overwrite]

Burned media

-----------------------

DVD+R

K3bIsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 2250893 (4609828864 bytes)

Pipe throughput: 5890048 bytes read, 5885760 bytes written.

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 1.1.2

growisofs: 7.0

growisofs

-----------------------

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/hdb obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdb: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1352KBps.

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 292:59 RBU 100.0% UBU   2.1%

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 439:28 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 585:58 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 781:17 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 927:47 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 1074:16 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 1269:36 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 1416:05 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 1562:35 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1572864/4609828864 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 1757:54 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

:-[ WRITE@LBA=300h failed with SK=3h/ASC=11h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

:-( write failed: Input/output error

/dev/hdb: flushing cache

/dev/hdb: closing track

:-[ CLOSE TRACK failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

/dev/hdb: closing disc

:-[ CLOSE DISC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdb=/dev/fd/0 -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=tracksize:2250893 -dvd-compat -speed=8 -overburn -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:32m 

mkisofs

-----------------------

2250893

I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ000.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 19.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 18.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ001.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 18.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 17.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ002.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 17.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 16.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ003.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 16.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 15.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ004.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 15.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 14.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ005.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 14.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 13.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ006.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 13.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 12.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ007.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 12.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 11.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ008.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 11.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 10.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ009.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 10.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 09.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ00A.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 09.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 08.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ00B.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 08.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 07.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ00C.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 07.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 06.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ00D.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 06.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 05.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ00E.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 05.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 04.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ00F.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 04.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 03.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ00G.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 03.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 02.ogm)

Using ESCAFLOWNE____2000___KAZ00H.OGM;1 for  Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series]/Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 02.ogm (Escaflowne - (2000 - Kazuki Akane) [TV-Series] - 01.ogm)

  0.02% done, estimate finish Sun Mar 25 23:39:49 2007

  0.04% done, estimate finish Mon Mar 26 00:16:53 2007

  0.07% done, estimate finish Mon Mar 26 00:04:41 2007

  0.09% done, estimate finish Sun Mar 25 23:58:32 2007

  0.11% done, estimate finish Sun Mar 25 23:54:49 2007

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/genisoimage -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid Escaflowne 1-19 -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2005 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -abstract  -copyright  -biblio  -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-lyhana8T0DpT9/k3bpvmBTb.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-lyhana8T0DpT9/k3bjuQYfb.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-lyhana8T0DpT9/k3b58IMdc.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-lyhana8T0DpT9/k3b3vGAYb.tmp 

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/genisoimage -gui -graft-points -volid Escaflowne 1-19 -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2005 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -abstract  -copyright  -biblio  -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-lyhana8T0DpT9/k3b0hyVtb.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-lyhana8T0DpT9/k3bltY4tb.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-lyhana8T0DpT9/k3boNMTQb.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-lyhana8T0DpT9/k3bc0k9Aa.tmp 

```

Thanks for the help

----------

## no_hope

does dmesg show anything suspicious? Are running k3b as proper root (i.e. did you run 'su -')?

piracy is wrong

----------

## lyhana8

On k3bsetup everything are under root privileges (have a look here), I run it as user but I try as root, and get the same problem.

I don't know what you mean by 'wrong' so i put the whole dmesg :

```
# dmesg

0x08] "COMB_STA"

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[b0020000-b00207ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-dfff

  MEM window: c0000000-cfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 90000000-9fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: a000-bfff

  MEM window: b8000000-bfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-8fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 8000-9fff

  MEM window: b4000000-b7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 84000000-87ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:06:04.0

  IO window: 00006000-000060ff

  IO window: 00006400-000064ff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-83ffffff

  MEM window: 54000000-57ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 6000-7fff

  MEM window: b0000000-b3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-83ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

DLM (built Mar 17 2007 17:46:14) installed

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

fuse init (API version 7.8)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x90000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ae6a

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00caef8, set palette = c00caf38

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1e.3 disabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f5777406c9c]

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

tg3.c:v3.72 (January 8, 2007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95788A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:0f:b0:80:f3:bb

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000] dma_mask[32-bit]

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK1031GAS, ATA DISK drive

hdb: MATSHITAUJ-845D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB), CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

kvm: no hardware support

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0x50000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001200

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001220

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x00001240

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00001260

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Explorer as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Explorer] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input6

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 56003 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH6 with ALC250 at 0xd0000000, irq 5

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ReiserFS: hda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda2: journal params: device hda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)

ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 489940k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:489940k

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:06:01.0 at offset c (was 5cee0000, writing 0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:06:01.0 at offset b (was 3ed173b, writing 811025)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:06:01.0 at offset 3 (was 0, writing 8004)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:06:01.0 at offset 2 (was 2000000, writing 2000003)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:06:01.0 at offset 1 (was 2b00000, writing 2b00006)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:06:01.0 at offset 0 (was 3ed173b, writing 169c14e4)

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 928 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.34.8 [Feb 20 2007] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 66977792

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 52588544

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 52588544

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x10] "====QUERY_37===="

tg3: eth0: Link is down.

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

hdb: irq timeout: status=0xc0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Explorer as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Explorer] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

----------

## no_hope

 *lyhana8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> hdb: irq timeout: status=0xc0 { Busy }
> ...

 

I think this may be the problem. 

I had a somewhat similar problem that was only solved in vanilla-sources-2.6.20. Perhaps you should try to upgrade to newer gentoo-sources of give vanilla-sources a go.

----------

## lyhana8

 :Crying or Very sad:  I install the vanilla kernel, but that doesn't solve the problem...

An idea ?

----------

## lyhana8

I also try downgrading k3b-1.0 to K3b-0.12.17 but the problem is still here.

I have this problem since 3months ago, I need help

----------

## Red Nalie

I having the exact same problem, burned DVD's fail randomly giving me the same error.

Some DVD's get burned fine, but don't work, and some just work perfectly.

It's seriously starting to annoy me, and I wonder if anyone could give a hand.

dmesg doesn't give me any serious help, as no errors are shown....

My K3B output:

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.0.1

KDE Version: 3.5.6

QT Version:  3.3.8

Kernel:      2.6.21-gentoo

Devices

-----------------------

Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S 1.82 (/dev/sr0, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96R, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite, Layer Jump]

Burned media

-----------------------

DVD+R

K3bIsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 2067171 (4233566208 bytes)

Pipe throughput: 3296778240 bytes read, 3296773824 bytes written.

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a05

growisofs: 7.0

growisofs

-----------------------

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/sr0: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1352KBps.

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

          0/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0% UBU   0.0%

    1900544/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0.4x, remaining 2041:00 RBU 100.0% UBU   3.1%

    1900544/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 2152:20 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1900544/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 2300:46 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1900544/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 2412:06 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1900544/4233566208 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 2560:32 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    5701632/4233566208 ( 0.1%) @0.8x, remaining 889:49 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

    5701632/4233566208 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 926:53 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    5701632/4233566208 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 976:19 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    5701632/4233566208 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 1013:24 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    5701632/4233566208 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 1050:29 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    5767168/4233566208 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 1087:24 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    5767168/4233566208 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 1124:03 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    5767168/4233566208 ( 0.1%) @0.0x, remaining 1160:42 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

   14319616/4233566208 ( 0.3%) @1.9x, remaining 486:10 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

   43089920/4233566208 ( 1.0%) @6.2x, remaining 165:19 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

   71860224/4233566208 ( 1.7%) @6.2x, remaining 101:20 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  100630528/4233566208 ( 2.4%) @6.2x, remaining 74:36 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  129400832/4233566208 ( 3.1%) @6.2x, remaining 59:12 RBU 100.0% UBU  81.2%

  158203904/4233566208 ( 3.7%) @6.2x, remaining 49:22 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  186941440/4233566208 ( 4.4%) @6.2x, remaining 42:55 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  215711744/4233566208 ( 5.1%) @6.2x, remaining 37:52 RBU 100.0% UBU  84.4%

  244482048/4233566208 ( 5.8%) @6.2x, remaining 33:59 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  273252352/4233566208 ( 6.5%) @6.2x, remaining 31:09 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  302022656/4233566208 ( 7.1%) @6.2x, remaining 28:38 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  330825728/4233566208 ( 7.8%) @6.2x, remaining 26:32 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  359596032/4233566208 ( 8.5%) @6.2x, remaining 24:57 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  388366336/4233566208 ( 9.2%) @6.2x, remaining 23:25 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  403144704/4233566208 ( 9.5%) @3.2x, remaining 22:57 RBU 100.0% UBU  12.5%

  431915008/4233566208 (10.2%) @6.2x, remaining 21:51 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  460685312/4233566208 (10.9%) @6.2x, remaining 20:44 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  489455616/4233566208 (11.6%) @6.2x, remaining 19:45 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  518225920/4233566208 (12.2%) @6.2x, remaining 18:59 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  539099136/4233566208 (12.7%) @4.5x, remaining 18:30 RBU 100.0% UBU  68.8%

  567869440/4233566208 (13.4%) @6.2x, remaining 17:45 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  589103104/4233566208 (13.9%) @4.6x, remaining 17:25 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  594903040/4233566208 (14.1%) @1.3x, remaining 17:32 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  633339904/4233566208 (15.0%) @8.3x, remaining 16:34 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  671678464/4233566208 (15.9%) @8.3x, remaining 15:49 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  710049792/4233566208 (16.8%) @8.3x, remaining 15:03 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  748388352/4233566208 (17.7%) @8.3x, remaining 14:21 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  786759680/4233566208 (18.6%) @8.3x, remaining 13:48 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  825131008/4233566208 (19.5%) @8.3x, remaining 13:13 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  863469568/4233566208 (20.4%) @8.3x, remaining 12:41 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  901873664/4233566208 (21.3%) @8.3x, remaining 12:15 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  940310528/4233566208 (22.2%) @8.3x, remaining 11:47 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

  978681856/4233566208 (23.1%) @8.3x, remaining 11:21 RBU 100.1% UBU  90.6%

 1017118720/4233566208 (24.0%) @8.3x, remaining 11:00 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1055457280/4233566208 (24.9%) @8.3x, remaining 10:38 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1093828608/4233566208 (25.8%) @8.3x, remaining 10:17 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1132199936/4233566208 (26.7%) @8.3x, remaining 9:59 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1141178368/4233566208 (27.0%) @1.9x, remaining 10:01 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1179549696/4233566208 (27.9%) @8.3x, remaining 9:42 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1217888256/4233566208 (28.8%) @8.3x, remaining 9:27 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1256259584/4233566208 (29.7%) @8.3x, remaining 9:09 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1294630912/4233566208 (30.6%) @8.3x, remaining 8:53 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1332969472/4233566208 (31.5%) @8.3x, remaining 8:40 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1371340800/4233566208 (32.4%) @8.3x, remaining 8:25 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1409712128/4233566208 (33.3%) @8.3x, remaining 8:10 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1448050688/4233566208 (34.2%) @8.3x, remaining 7:58 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1486422016/4233566208 (35.1%) @8.3x, remaining 7:45 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1524793344/4233566208 (36.0%) @8.3x, remaining 7:33 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1563131904/4233566208 (36.9%) @8.3x, remaining 7:22 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1601503232/4233566208 (37.8%) @8.3x, remaining 7:10 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1639874560/4233566208 (38.7%) @8.3x, remaining 6:59 RBU 100.0% UBU  59.4%

 1674575872/4233566208 (39.6%) @7.5x, remaining 6:51 RBU 100.0% UBU  87.5%

 1687453696/4233566208 (39.9%) @2.8x, remaining 6:50 RBU 100.0% UBU  59.4%

 1725792256/4233566208 (40.8%) @8.3x, remaining 6:39 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1764229120/4233566208 (41.7%) @8.3x, remaining 6:30 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1802567680/4233566208 (42.6%) @8.3x, remaining 6:20 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1840939008/4233566208 (43.5%) @8.3x, remaining 6:10 RBU 100.0% UBU  87.5%

 1879310336/4233566208 (44.4%) @8.3x, remaining 6:02 RBU 100.0% UBU  43.8%

 1917648896/4233566208 (45.3%) @8.3x, remaining 5:52 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1956020224/4233566208 (46.2%) @8.3x, remaining 5:43 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 1994424320/4233566208 (47.1%) @8.3x, remaining 5:35 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2032828416/4233566208 (48.0%) @8.3x, remaining 5:26 RBU 100.0% UBU  87.5%

 2071199744/4233566208 (48.9%) @8.3x, remaining 5:18 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2109603840/4233566208 (49.8%) @8.3x, remaining 5:11 RBU 100.0% UBU  87.5%

 2147975168/4233566208 (50.7%) @8.3x, remaining 5:02 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2186346496/4233566208 (51.6%) @8.3x, remaining 4:54 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2224029696/4233566208 (52.5%) @8.2x, remaining 4:48 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2249293824/4233566208 (53.1%) @5.5x, remaining 4:44 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2287730688/4233566208 (54.0%) @8.3x, remaining 4:36 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2326069248/4233566208 (54.9%) @8.3x, remaining 4:29 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2364440576/4233566208 (55.8%) @8.3x, remaining 4:22 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2402811904/4233566208 (56.8%) @8.3x, remaining 4:15 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2441150464/4233566208 (57.7%) @8.3x, remaining 4:08 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2479521792/4233566208 (58.6%) @8.3x, remaining 4:01 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2517893120/4233566208 (59.5%) @8.3x, remaining 3:55 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2556264448/4233566208 (60.4%) @8.3x, remaining 3:48 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2594603008/4233566208 (61.3%) @8.3x, remaining 3:42 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2632974336/4233566208 (62.2%) @8.3x, remaining 3:35 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2671345664/4233566208 (63.1%) @8.3x, remaining 3:29 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2709749760/4233566208 (64.0%) @8.3x, remaining 3:23 RBU 100.0% UBU  87.5%

 2748153856/4233566208 (64.9%) @8.3x, remaining 3:17 RBU 100.0% UBU  84.4%

 2772992000/4233566208 (65.5%) @5.4x, remaining 3:14 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2811330560/4233566208 (66.4%) @8.3x, remaining 3:08 RBU 100.0% UBU  84.4%

 2849701888/4233566208 (67.3%) @8.3x, remaining 3:02 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2888073216/4233566208 (68.2%) @8.3x, remaining 2:56 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2926411776/4233566208 (69.1%) @8.3x, remaining 2:50 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 2964783104/4233566208 (70.0%) @8.3x, remaining 2:44 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 3003154432/4233566208 (70.9%) @8.3x, remaining 2:39 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 3041525760/4233566208 (71.8%) @8.3x, remaining 2:33 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 3079864320/4233566208 (72.7%) @8.3x, remaining 2:28 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 3118235648/4233566208 (73.7%) @8.3x, remaining 2:22 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 3156606976/4233566208 (74.6%) @8.3x, remaining 2:17 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 3194978304/4233566208 (75.5%) @8.3x, remaining 2:11 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 3233316864/4233566208 (76.4%) @8.3x, remaining 2:06 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @6.4x, remaining 2:02 RBU 100.0% UBU  90.6%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:03 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:04 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:05 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:06 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:07 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:08 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:09 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:10 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:11 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3263102976/4233566208 (77.1%) @0.0x, remaining 2:12 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

:-[ WRITE@LBA=184fe0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=02h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

:-( write failed: Input/output error

/dev/sr0: flushing cache

/dev/sr0: closing track

:-[ CLOSE TRACK failed with SK=3h/ASC=0Ch/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

/dev/sr0: closing disc

:-[ CLOSE DISC failed with SK=5h/ASC=72h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=/dev/fd/0 -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=tracksize:2067171 -use-the-force-luke=dao:2067171 -dvd-compat -speed=8 -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:32m 

mkisofs

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: -follow-links does not always work correctly; be careful.

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: -follow-links does not always work correctly; be careful.

2067171

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: -follow-links does not always work correctly; be careful.

INFO: UTF-8 character encoding detected by locale settings.

 Assuming UTF-8 encoded filenames on source filesystem,

 use -input-charset to override.

  0.02% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 09:57:50 2007

  0.05% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:31:52 2007

  0.07% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:20:40 2007

  0.10% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:15:01 2007

  0.12% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:11:36 2007

  0.15% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:09:16 2007

  0.17% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:07:39 2007

  0.19% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:06:26 2007

  0.22% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:05:29 2007

  0.24% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:04:42 2007

  0.27% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:04:05 2007

  0.29% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:03:34 2007

  0.31% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:03:08 2007

  0.34% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:02:44 2007

  0.36% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:02:25 2007

  0.39% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:02:08 2007

  0.41% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:01:52 2007

  0.44% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:01:39 2007

  0.46% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:01:27 2007

...

 77.74% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:06:41 2007

 77.76% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:06:41 2007

 77.79% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:06:40 2007

 77.81% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:06:40 2007

 77.84% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:06:40 2007

 77.86% done, estimate finish Mon Apr 30 10:06:41 2007

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid The Wicker Man -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2006 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-jorn/k3bde7exa.tmp -no-cache-inodes -udf -iso-level 1 -path-list /tmp/kde-jorn/k3bQ59EVa.tmp -dvd-video -f /tmp/kde-jorn/k3bVideoDvd0 

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -volid The Wicker Man -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2006 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-jorn/k3bMCSGta.tmp -no-cache-inodes -udf -iso-level 1 -path-list /tmp/kde-jorn/k3bO7Akqc.tmp -dvd-video -f /tmp/kde-jorn/k3bVideoDvd0 

```

----------

## Red Nalie

*kick*

Still having the same problems   :Sad: 

----------

## phant0ml0rd

are you sure you have enough space in /tmp? I think K3B uses it as scratch space

----------

## Tommassino

HI i am having exactly the same problem here.The same errors like abovee. Were you able to solve it?

 I was burning dvds fine for several months on verbatim dvd-.But Then my bother bought dvd+ and i was after some hacking(reemerging and other things i dont remember) able to burn to dvd+ , but the burning ended at 50% but the everything i setted was burned. Nov after emerging world i am not able to write to this mediums (dvd+) anymore.But dvd- still works fine.

----------

## ewbish

I have the EXACT same problem after emerging world last month.  Been burning DVD's just fine.

:-[ WRITE@LBA=300h failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

 :Sad:  write failed: Input/output error

/dev/hda: flushing cache

/dev/hda: closing track

:-[ CLOSE TRACK failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

/dev/hda: closing disc

:-[ CLOSE DISC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

----------

